# superworms=safe for Ts and scorps?



## EightLeggedFrea (Jan 25, 2008)

Is it safe to feed superworms to tarantulas and scorpions? Up to this point I have fed my pets only crix. I wouldn't trying some roaches but I can't find any establishment that sells them near me. I heard ocassional mealworms are okay but I bought these superworms from Petco and they refrigerated their mealworms but not the superworms. So how 'about it?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 25, 2008)

super worms have powerful mouth parts and can potentially but the bite on a pet

if you headsmash them this basically removes that as a possibility


----------



## squamata99 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've had no problems feeding my T's and scorpions superworms. Just make sure the T is big enough to eat them.  Adult supers can be taken easily by a 4.5" T.  I breed my own supers so I have all sizes available for my animals.  Taste great - more filling...


----------



## cockroach52 (Jan 25, 2008)

i've used superworms a few times, but they like to burrow which sucks.

i have tried to squish their heads without killing them or causing them to splurt out the side, it hasn't worked.

i use silk worms every so often.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 25, 2008)

I only feed supers occasionally due to the high fat content (so i've heard) and their big scary jaws. Larger t's don't seem to have a problem with them but it's still a battle. Crushing heads hasn't worked for me but i have had success taking small scissors and just clipping off their mandibles. sort of cutting their face in half, as it were. It's a little brutal but so is being eaten alive by a tarantula.

You have to stand and watch though and be ready to grab them if they start to burow before being eaten.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Sabatta (Jan 25, 2008)

I've fed superworms to T's almost half their size with no problem.  They flail around but seem harmless for the most part.  It's not like T's are spoon-fed pablum in the wild.  They can fight for their food.


----------



## Morkelsker (Jan 25, 2008)

I feed my T's sometimes with superworms but I prefer them when they are adult, a big fat black beatle. When my T grabs it, you can clearly hear the "crunch" from the beatle hehehe.


----------



## Pestilence (Jan 25, 2008)

Ive had no problems with superworms.. sometimes the pet shops run out of crix so my alternative would be superworms. i just make sure i crush the head so as to avoid the burrowing, accidentally biting the T and making the goo come out as to make it look juicy and appetizing for the T. as for the nutrition count superworms contain more fat as to roaches and crix contain more protein.


----------



## G. pulchra (Jan 25, 2008)

Never had a problem with them, it's a nice variety for my large T's!


----------



## HARLEY-XLH666 (Jan 26, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> super worms have powerful mouth parts and can potentially but the bite on a pet
> 
> if you headsmash them this basically removes that as a possibility



The first time and last time I bought super worms I put one in my g rosea tank and it started to burrow. When I pulled it out with a pair of tweezers it latched onto a plant and literally uprooted the plant out of the peat moss. I couldn't believe how strong these worms were/are. Never again does a super worm thats alive go in with my T's. 
Ever since it uprooted that plant I've actually found super worms to be kinda creepy


----------



## Sooner (Jan 26, 2008)

When the superworms burrow in the substrate with my Rose, she just gets excited and starts digging up the ground.

She may finally catch it in 2-3 days but it's fun to watch.  Plus, she gets a little exercise and stimulus in catching prey.  I'm not too worried about superworms since when they emerge as beetles, they're all white, soft, and gooey.  Perfect food for a tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

